# Traditonal Jack O Lantern Scarecrow



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

This dude was in the middle of our front yard. Took about an hour to build. Added some dry ice in mouth and TOTs and parents loved it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! Love the face and the crow sitting on the arm is a nice touch.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool. 
Looks a lot like the Sleepy Hollow jack-o-lantern. 
The trench coat is a nice touch.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's wicked-looking


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Bad-A$$!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Nice and menacing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great use of various materials to make a great prop


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice classic look for your scarecrow


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Totally cool! I love the materials showing through the front. Nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I really like the carved head, very cool. I like your use of natural elements on the scarecrow, it makes him very organic.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice work, I like how the branches almost become vine like tendrils.

Grimm


----------



## kaybee rox (Oct 6, 2014)

I love this! We made a scarecrow Jack o lantern as well this year and it was a huge hit! Definitely doing it again next year. Like the crow. Gotta add that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Simple but so very effective, nice job.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

love it, classic & spooky


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

great job, that looks really awesome!


----------

